# Grand Seiko For Sale In London



## Tophotdog (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone have idea where I could sell my limited edition sbgw033? Its new and never been worn.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

ebay?


----------



## Tophotdog (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks robert75 but I havent sold via ebay before and 1st time sellers cannot sell things over 1000 pounds.

Any other ideas?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Gumtree or stick about on the forum, contribute some posts and before you know it you'll be able to sell on here.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

stick to private sales, Trade will be very nervous .


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd love to see it, I'll be in London next week!


----------



## Tophotdog (Jun 22, 2012)

I have uploaded a video here.

Feel free to take a look!


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice. You have 2 of them?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

... having a friend sell it for you on the bay.

Or, just continue to circumvent the sales rules on here.


----------

